# Son wiped ZTE Zmax, stuck in bootloop. help me



## jayydiggity (Jul 19, 2015)

I gave my 14 year old soon my old zte zmax (which is rooted and still has the custom rom on the sd card). To make a long story short he factory reset the phone from the phone settings and now the phone is stuck in a bootloop.

I cannot access twrp, my pc will not recognize the phone when I connect it via usb, I tried everything to no avail. Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help would save me a lot of money. Some suggested taking out the battery ( which I cannot do because it is like an iphone battery), I let it drain of power then tried to restart it to no avail. Any help will save me a lot of stress and worry due to my son not having a phone. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would suggest going to the xda forums and ask that question. Since the phone is rooted there will be very limited help here. 

Android Forum for Mobile Phones, Tablets, Watches & Android App Development - XDA Forums

my only other suggestion would be to check the following article

How to Unroot the ZTE Zmax TheUnlockr


----------



## jayydiggity (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you kindly. I will post it there. But if anyone here knows a way to help feel free.


----------

